#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Scaffolding Testing Standards BS-EN 74 -1, 2, 3  anyone have cpoies

## Rads53

Hi All



Is anyone able to share these standards, BS-EN-74 -1 : 2008,  BS - EN - 74 - 2 : 2010 , and BS - EN - 74 -3 : 2008  They are for testing Scaffolding Materials.

RegardsSee More: Scaffolding Testing Standards BS-EN 74 -1, 2, 3  anyone have cpoies

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

Unfortunately I don't have the required BS EN but I do have Australian Standard AS 4576 1995: Guidelines for Scaffolding, The Section 7 of which deals with Materials. If needed let me know, I will mak it avaialble.
Sajid Ali Khan

----------


## cadcae

Do you have more AS, I am in need of AS for LNG Plants. Could you help me




> Unfortunately I don't have the required BS EN but I do have Australian Standard AS 4576 1995: Guidelines for Scaffolding, The Section 7 of which deals with Materials. If needed let me know, I will mak it avaialble.
> Sajid Ali Khan

----------


## Rads53

Hi 

Yes that would be ok as I am trying to get any of the scaffolding spec's they seem very thin on the ground.   I am also now looking for BS 2482. But anything will help at the moment.

Regards

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

You can download Australian Standard AS 4576 1995: Guidelines for Scaffolding from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,
Sajid Ali Khan

----------


## Rads53

Hi 

Thank you I will download it a little later today as I have just noticed that you posted the link.

Regards

----------


## st0bel

Here you can find BS EN 74-2:2008:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Rads53

Thank you I will check it tonight 
Regards

----------


## Rads53

Thank you I will check it tonight 
Regards

----------


## Rads53

Thanks have downloaded it now.

----------


## Rads53

Hi All

Thank you for the interest but I am still looking for BS-EN-74 1 & 3 as BS EN 74 2 has been posted.

Thank you to everyone for your help.

Regards

----------


## Rads53

Hi

I have just had a reminder about downloading from post # 7 but if you notice I have downloaded it over 3 weeks ago and said Thanks and also posted after that.

 I am still looking for BS-EN-74-1 & 3 as BS-EN-74-2 has been posted and I have downloaded it.

Regards

----------


## lupangboyz

request EN 74-1:2005 and en 74-3:2007 too

See More: Scaffolding Testing Standards BS-EN 74 -1, 2, 3  anyone have cpoies

----------


## duongxle

Dear. St0bel
I had been loading BS EN 72-part 2 ready.
Thanks for your sharing./.
Best.

----------


## Michaelmow

yes cinema      :Smile:  

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

